# retirement visa from usa



## bahesson (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to retire in Spain within a year or two. I am in the United States now. I wonder if there are any US retirees in Spain that might tell me if it is almost assured to be granted a Retirement Visa to Spain if I meet all the requirements?


----------

